# is this authentic? I would greatly appreciate feedback thank you



## watch3 (Nov 8, 2012)

I purchased this watch and before I leave feedback I want to make sure it is authentic. I have contacted little europe in st. maarten and they told me they have sold this watch to the alleged buyer (they pulled up old records and found it). I was just a little anxious because of the whited out warranty card. the seller told me they made a mistake when filling it in originally

Hublot Big Bang Black Magic Evolution 44mm Men's Watch with Warranty | eBay

here is another picture of the back


----------



## NN_ (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm no expert but the movement looks suspicious. The rotor is kept in place by 6 screws in the genuine evolution models. Like in this picture:








You should better ask an AD for authentication.


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

Why in the world would you buy a watch like this from a seller with only 12 feedbacks on the bay? I would rather pay more and buy it from a reputable AD. I own a Black Magic Evolution but I'm not going to comments on if I think it is authentic or not.


----------



## Jaymo (Dec 5, 2012)

All the Hublot watches I see on the website have H screw heads, not slotted.
At least, on the front of the watch. I haven't seen the back.
I still can't believe that a watch as expensive as Hublot doesn't have the screw heads indexed.
A watch that expensive should have the screw heads indexed. It looks cheap, otherwise.


----------



## Legion (Oct 10, 2010)

Have a look at this one mate...you will see the bearing is the same.. The CB screws are all slotted on the HBBs

Hublot Big Bang Black Magic Evolution "All-Black"... for price on request for sale from a Trusted Seller on Chrono24


----------



## johnperregaux (Dec 6, 2012)

Slotted screws are correct.. Though I will tell you that they make some extremely good Hublot fakes. Hublot doesn't stay consistent with their movements either which is a problem.... 

Even though I have Hublot, I can't call it one way or the other.. Send it in for authentication.. they are supposed to come with a WISEKEY card these days...


----------



## ElegantMess (Jan 25, 2013)

I am not 100 % on this but I believe the black magic was all ceramic even around the rear crystal. I also noticed that 301 was not stamped on the rear as well (notates 44mm Big Bang case). Lastly on the movement at the 8 o'clock at the edge it will say 27 jewels and Swiss made on all hub4100's.


----------



## LIGMAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ElegantMess said:


> I am not 100 % on this but I believe the black magic was all ceramic even around the rear crystal. I also noticed that 301 was not stamped on the rear as well (notates 44mm Big Bang case). Lastly on the movement at the 8 o'clock at the edge it will say 27 jewels and Swiss made on all hub4100's.


Nope, that is the all black 2! That had a smoked crystal. And this is ceramic caseback as well. The ebay link is genuine. The first one, hard to tell, but 80% sure it is genuine. Needs a better picture


----------



## ElegantMess (Jan 25, 2013)

LIGMAN said:


> Nope, that is the all black 2! That had a smoked crystal. And this is ceramic caseback as well. The ebay link is genuine. The first one, hard to tell, but 80% sure it is genuine. Needs a better picture


The black magic does not have any steel on the back. I am looking at it now. The all black 2, which is an aero bang, just has a normal exhibition back no smoked crystal. Looking at that piece as well.


----------



## LIGMAN (Jan 31, 2013)

ElegantMess said:


> The black magic does not have any steel on the back. I am looking at it now. The all black 2, which is an aero bang, just has a normal exhibition back no smoked crystal. Looking at that piece as well.


First of all. That is what I said. The black magic doesnt have steel!  and the all black 2 is not an aerobang.

All black 2:


----------



## LIGMAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Plus the OP's picture looks like the back of an Ice Bang, has what seems a tungsten caseback.


----------



## ElegantMess (Jan 25, 2013)

311.ci.1110.ci


----------



## ElegantMess (Jan 25, 2013)

Plus the ice bang has never been produced with white super luminova.


----------



## LIGMAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Are u paying attention to anything I said? 

I said the caseback is not of a black magic, but an ice bang or it could be SS and the picture is dark. Superluminova would be if I was speaking of the dial. Which I am clearly not, because there has never nor will be a carbon fiber ice bang dial


----------

